# what's the deal with banging a married chick?



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ok, i UNDERSTAND going/chasing a married / taken chick is wrong. But, if she wants to cheat on him and is willing - Why Not? Only issue i see here is if you have the balls to stand up to the guy and tell him in his face that she wanted to cheat and would have done it with anyone, but then be ready because chances are a fight will break out.

What's wrong with it though? I constantly see morals/etc. be mentioned. What morals? If a girl wants to cheat and WILL fawk someone, why not let it be you? its just pu$$y...

again, not talking about special circumstances here like banging ur friend's girl, or chasing a girl, etc.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I have one thing to say, nothing is wrong with that.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...

Because it makes you a piece of sh*t to do that. If a girl is getting gang raped does it make it ok to jump in because she's getting raped anyway?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> 
> Because it makes you a piece of sh*t to do that. If a girl is getting gang raped does it make it ok to jump in because she's getting raped anyway?
> [snapback]936550[/snapback]​


I think you missed the part where I said she is willing to cheat, and wants to.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

go for it, Filo


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Only if the marriage is on the rocks and going to divorce would I feel ok about screwing a married chick. Im talking, the papers have been served and its just waiting to go through. Screwing someones wife is a good way to end up dead.


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

I did it once by mistake (I thought she was seperated) LOL I would't do it because I would not want it done to me and it's just not right.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> ...


I think you missed the basic comprehension skill that would make it obvious that her wanting to cheat had nothing to do with my post.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I always look at things like this. What goes around comes around. Sure go ahead and do it, but don't be made if your girl/wife cheats on you with someone else, or should I say don't be mad at the other guy. Not knowing is one thing, but knowing and doing it thats just low. 10 billion woman out there and you have to even consider one thats married?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Its the best sex--- NO STRINGS ATTACHED!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Its the best sex--- NO STRINGS ATTACHED!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Id boink Married Chick if she was willing and was boinkable.
Sex is Sex, nothing personal for me.
I dont see it as this Magical thing between to lovers and what not.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea no balls attached neither if the other guy finds out!


----------



## HIGH PSI (Mar 14, 2005)

It seems like females are become bigger sluts than ever. Since I joined the military the only thing I ever hear about is people getting with married/fiances/girlfriend chicks.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> ...


Hmmmmmm. I sense an extremely low SAT score on written comprehension skills.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Wow calm down you guys, he probaby just read too fast. And in gang terms, it would be okay because she is willing to get accepted as a gang member. (Not trying to start an arguement or anything, just explaining what I know as far as gangs)


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Fido said:


> but then be ready because chances are a fight will break out.
> 
> [snapback]936542[/snapback]​


if your lucky thats all it would be, some fuckers end up getting their ass shot over sh*t like that, so ask yourself this...... is this "p*ssy" really worth me possibly losing my life over? me being a married man, i cant honestly say that i wouldnt blow some fuckers brains out along with hers. if i were to find out some sh*t like that. there is an old saying ......."never mow another mans yard" risk what ya want, but consider what could be the "the worst case senerio" a hole in the head................................







.....







...







...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, it's true, so many chicks are becoming sooo slutty these days, what is up with that? It's the MTV, Britney Spears sh*t that's taking over their minds...like it's ok to be a slut. I say send them my way, I got a pepperoni cure for 'em...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> 
> Because it makes you a piece of sh*t to do that. If a girl is getting gang raped does it make it ok to jump in because she's getting raped anyway?
> [snapback]936550[/snapback]​


I completely agree with elTwitcho on this one...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

damn, ive been sleeping with a married girl for nearly 3 years.....

she has been seperated 4 years though! dick of an ex wont give her a divorce so she has to wait 5 years to get it herself without needing his consent. fucked up rules over in UK.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

If you're an immoral bastard that has no respect for her, her husband or yourself, then I say go for it. Just don't start whining when you get what's coming to you.

I did it once, when I was young, dumb and full of it. I am not proud of it, and actually quite ashamed. I'll never do it again.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Did I miss something or did you just say its okay to gang rape a girl? Rape means the girl is not willing.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > channafreak said:
> ...


Man... thats fucked up.... Even if the chick wants to be a gang member, im sure she didnt plan on gettin raped or sh*t.... thats just wrong.... and people that gang rape chicks should all be shot in the legs.... then lay them out on the street to get gang raped by a bunch of big ass gays mofo's... see how they like it


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

The way I see it, If a married woman goes out looking for a piece of ass...... she is the one that is breaking her promise of fidelity to her husband, (before god if religion is involved). The man who gives it to her, depending on the situation could be an innocent party, or a scumbag.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> 
> Because it makes you a piece of sh*t to do that. If a girl is getting gang raped does it make it ok to jump in because she's getting raped anyway?
> [snapback]936550[/snapback]​


I agree with El Twitcho


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> The way I see it, If a married woman goes out looking for a piece of ass...... she is the one that is breaking her promise of fidelity to her husband, (before god if religion is involved). The man who gives it to her, depending on the situation could be an innocent party, or a scumbag.
> [snapback]937282[/snapback]​


I concur


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the way i see it is just wrong

if the girl wants to cheat,than she is a bitch...if being the guy she is cheating with does not know she is married it is not his fault...however if the guy does know it is also his fault for having it with the married girl

guys its not worth the hassle of doing a married girl,im sorry if you are that desperate for wanting "p*ssy" than you need some help

put yourself in the shoes of the guy whos wife is banging on someone else

how would you feel?,rather angry right?..your not gonna be a p*ssy and say yeah i forgive you dude.no,your gonna say,your gonna kick this f*cker up shits creek without a paddle

so on both parties its not worth it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tempting because it's easy and desperate, but NOT worth it.

If it keeps you off of p-fury for a while, however, I'd say go for it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Whats the deal Fido ?

Because its fun ...and something youll never have the pleasure of enjoying


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd say don't do it... more than likely she's too loose to get you off anyway! hahahah


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nothing is wrong if the maried chick really want,s to


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

STORY TIME... this past summer i was at a pretty lame party. there were far too many guys and far too few good looking girls. but there was one gorgeous girl satnding off by herself. so i figured i got nothing 2 lose might as well talk to her. after talking to her for a couple minutes she says "your wasting your time, you dont want to be talking to me" and holds up her hand and shows me her ring. im like oh sh*t im sorry. she then said no, its ok i actually was enjoying talking to you and i just didnt want to waste ur time. i told her she wasnt wasting my time and talking to her was pretty much the highlight of the party. i talked to her for a few more minutes until my friends came and got me to leave, as we were walking out the door she asks for my #. a couple weeks later she calls me out of the blue and says she wants to hang out. i was cool with it because i thought nothing would happen. so she comes over to my apartment and shes sittin on the couch and im in the chair and were just talkin/watchin tv. she then says shes bored im like ok well we can go find something to do. she goes i think i found somethin smiles gets up comes over to me and starts on zipping my pants. im like whoa what the f*ck are you doin, she smiles and starts givin me head. i tried to stop her again but she says some sh*t about rings not plugging holes. so at that point i figured she obviously wants it and has no problems with it so why should i. after we got done having sex i felt like i was gonna throw up cause in my mind what had just happened was very very very wrong. i dont think ive ever felt so bad before in my life. then for like a month like twice a week she would call me and want to come over. i would never let her and stored her # as do not answer so i dont have to talk to her. every time someone comes to my door im thinkin its gonna be her husband with a shotgun or baseball bat. because as mentioned in some of the above threads, this is wnat people get killed over.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> ...


I agree too.... hitting a married chick is wrong... makes you a dumbass...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Remember the old Golden Rule? Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. I think that really applies in this case.


----------



## cbwatt (Feb 24, 2005)

What goes around comes around. Always. If you have knowledge before hand that a woman is married, don't do it. It will come back to haunt you.

There are many circumstances where a person could say to themselves "in this instance it's ok because......." but decisions you make based on information from a woman that would cheat are of course highly suspect. Is she telling the truth? Doubtful.

It's just so much easier to not do it. It's not like you won't ever get a chance to play again.

C. Watt


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I didnt mean its okay, I meant thats what a lot of gangs do, and well If they want to join that gang I think she would know that she would have to be fucked to get in.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

go for what ya know. just remember you never know if its going to come back at you and bite you in the ass later on..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Well I didnt mean its okay, I meant thats what a lot of gangs do, and well If they want to join that gang I think she would know that she would have to be fucked to get in.
> [snapback]938037[/snapback]​


that's not being gang raped. Being gang raped just means that there is more than one male raping a single female. (think about it, gang is a group, and raped is well ... you get the picture.) They take their turns f*cking her, then pass her off like a piece of meat, and while one fucks her, others hold her down so she cant move. Being initiated into a gang by being fucked is a different thing, if she wanted in, she would be consenting, and this wouldn't be rape, it would just be a massive orgy or something.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> go for it, Filo
> [snapback]936555[/snapback]​


 I dont think so...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I didnt mean its okay, I meant thats what a lot of gangs do, and well If they want to join that gang I think she would know that she would have to be fucked to get in.
> ...


Someone actually thought "gang raping" was something that is done when a female is initiated into a gang? Seriously?


----------



## Psychopathic_Mixture (Mar 16, 2005)

You know what if shes not yours don't touch! Its so messed up, if you were married and your wife cheated on you what would you do? I personaly would do a little more than fighting, assasin status. You should already know what to do. As a human you should do the right thing!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > that's not being gang raped. Being gang raped just means that there is more than one male raping a single female. (think about it, gang is a group, and raped is well ... you get the picture.) They take their turns f*cking her, then pass her off like a piece of meat, and while one fucks her, others hold her down so she cant move. Being initiated into a gang by being fucked is a different thing, if she wanted in, she would be consenting, and this wouldn't be rape, it would just be a massive orgy or something.
> ...





eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Well I didnt mean its okay, I meant thats what a lot of gangs do, and well If they want to join that gang I think she would know that she would have to be fucked to get in.
> [snapback]938037[/snapback]​


Yea, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that someone thought that being gang raped was something that _*had*_ to happen in order to be initiated into a gang.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Nevermind then.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Been there done that bought the t-shirt and coffee cup............ LUCKY TO BE ALIVE TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

And yet another wonderful post by the villiage idiot.

To answer the question....no it is wrong. If the woman is taken, only a lowlife scum would try to tap another man's woman.

Jeffrey


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

someone PLEASE change his title to VILLAGE IDIOT. for the sake of the funny, please.


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

i dont see a problem with it
shes the one cheating
ive slept with 3 married women (one was only engauged 1 we were both extremly drunk n she took advantage of me the other one they were on a break up but still married)
but hell i live in canada and here marrige dont mean sh*t afterall a guy can marry another guy so whats the big deal bout going outside a marraige for sex

sex is natural
marriage is an inconvinence

get her done


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Why would you want to be with a cheating woman? Even if she gets away from her husbands and gets with you, what do you think will happen when she gets bored? Women like that are never happy and will jump around from guy to guy. Marriage isn't sacred anymore. 4cmob, you made the right decision. A woman going around looking for sex is a Whore, and isn't worth your time. I wouldn't want to be with a slut that I knew would be someday cheating on me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Someone's hit rock bottom on the respect ladder, then grabbed a shovel and started digging because the bottom rung wasn't quite low enough...
> 
> Because it makes you a piece of sh*t to do that. If a girl is getting gang raped does it make it ok to jump in because she's getting raped anyway?
> [snapback]936550[/snapback]​


I agree with Twitch on this 1 definately. There was a time when I was heartless enough to do that, but now I realize how wrong it is. That is like giving your beloved pet dog (or Piranha) anti-freez to drink just because he wants it.

Fact of the matter--cheating actually devastates people for a very long time, and can lead to disaterous situations.

Do the right thing and get yourself a blameless gal, (one who cares about people, and has genuine love in her heart) stay blameless yourself so that your conscience is clear, and cherish her as your one and only. You can't go wrong, and you won't be a home wrecker minus a head, or a genuine prick.... plus you may even get dinner fixed for ya the next night afterwards...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

brybenn said:


> i dont see a problem with it
> shes the one cheating
> ive slept with 3 married women (one was only engauged 1 we were both extremly drunk n she took advantage of me the other one they were on a break up but still married)
> but hell i live in canada and here marrige dont mean sh*t afterall a guy can marry another guy so whats the big deal bout going outside a marraige for sex
> ...


look, just because some government is confused about marriage, and it's purpose, doesn't mean that you should be too. 
Try and understand what marriage truly is before you "do" another married woman, no matter how willing she is.
I know that governments and their laws sometimes create confusion on certain issues, because they have gotten away from simple truths, so I don't necissarily blame you at all for your thought pattern on this. 
~but it is time for you to look more carefully at what you are doing/saying. Please.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Fish_first said:


> I'd say don't do it... more than likely she's too loose to get you off anyway! hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if shes too loose its most likely your too small


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, wtf is with y'all, saying no, don't do it & sh*t?? She made the promise to him, you owe him nuthin, man.

I say treat her like a stamp, yo! LICK IT & STICK IT!!

Just remember, of course, that Karma is one helluva bitch, and will always pay you back tenfold, so be ready for it when your wife gets licked & sticked by 10 guys...


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> brybenn said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see a problem with it
> ...


didnt mean to offend u
but i think n feel in todays society the true translation n meaning of marriage was lost ; like 60% of them fail within the first what 5 years
i have no problems with gay marriage but i think that marriage itself doesnt have the same meaning as it did in the past
things evolve jsut as soceity does 
soceity is more excepting to adultry n less fucused on the matramonial ceremony n its meaning
n i agree that the government has created confusion in this country as it states that if ur living with a female for 6 weeks now ur commonlaw married n she has the right to leave u n take half of what u own
i no way to many guys that r getting fucked over in divorces n therefore i m totally against marriage
i personaly woodnt cheat on my current g/f n she woodnt cheat on me

on some levels yes i think its disrespectful to sleep with another mans wife but on the other hand its consentual sex but more over its jsut sex
i was jsut expressing my opinion on the matter

but i ask this wood it b different if u didnt know she was married (wasnt wearing a ring) or was separated but still married?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

it takes two to tangle... it's a guy's natural instinct to explores his options because guys are just horny bastards.... I dont see anything wrong with it only if the guy is single..... it's the married chick who is really fucked up.... but then again if you are looking just to bang her then you will be ok but if you fall in love and expect her to be dedicated to you then you have another thing coming.. you will never will be able to trust her because she can do the same thing to you...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

If she puts out, Hit That sh*t!


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
you will see if it is ok for you when it has happend to you
maybe you think diff about that sh*t


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

*Ding Dong* Mother f*cker


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

everyones got choices, i agree to the point that if a woman cheats on her husband then that was her choice, it defines who she is and the mistake of the man for marrieing a woman like that, but just like everyone has thier right to the choices they made so does the husband who was cheated on







. dunno man, never been on the victom side of that that scenerio, because if my wife had so much as the slightest trait that she could do something like that, she wouldnt be my wife, why it took many years of seeing if she could put up with my sh*t before marrying her...but if ever the time came, the consiquences would probably be just as immoral to the sorry sob that made the mistake of sniffing around in my backyard, but i dont worry about chit like that, even if she didnt love me, the way i see it, what chick in thier right mind would cheat on my sexy ass, :takes an austin powers accent: Yeah Baby Yeah


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd cheat on you.

Probably wouldn't a married ya smelly as either.

<3


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> I'd cheat on you.
> 
> Probably wouldn't a married ya smelly as either.
> 
> ...

















thats funny, i just woke up rolled over and gave her a sloppy one on her forehead, and she demanded i go and brush my teeth














not like her breath smells like flowers this early why does she think it went to her forhead and not her lips







..


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

lol..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well if u are f*cking are gurl on a regular and at the same times (like ONLY at NITE or only in the MORNING) and she DOESENT tell u she is MARRIED then i guess its OK

BUT if u DO know the CHICK is Married u should JUST SAY NO....IF U DO 1 day itll come back to u...

on the OTHER hand say u Meet a gurl at a CLUB or PARTY OR MALL etc.
and u start f*cking withing the WEEK and AFTER u f*ck she tells "I AM MARRIED" ....it DOESENT MAKE U a SCUMBAG for Doing it scince it wasnt in your KNOWLEDGE she was MARRIED....

But is Does make u an IDIOT for going back to hit it knowing 1 day her HUSBAND might find out and end up GETTING SHOT while u are HUMPING his WIFE!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

brybenn said:


> didnt mean to offend u
> but i think n feel in todays society the true translation n meaning of marriage was lost ; like 60% of them fail within the first what 5 years
> i have no problems with gay marriage but i think that marriage itself doesnt have the same meaning as it did in the past
> things evolve jsut as soceity does
> ...


No man, you in no way offended me! But I will say that I am happily married to a wonderful woman who I can trust whole heartedly. We are equally yoked spiritually, and value our marriage as a covenant with God. I know that a lot of marriages are messed up. So found out what marriage is and what it is meant for before I got married so I don't end up another casualty... Marriage is awesome, if you know what it is!!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Marriage isn't even neccesary if you have that special person, it's merely a pagan ceremony to physically celebrate your love.



> Well if u are f*cking are gurl on a regular and at the same times (like ONLY at NITE or only in the MORNING) and she DOESENT tell u she is MARRIED then i guess its OK
> 
> BUT if u DO know the CHICK is Married u should JUST SAY NO....IF U DO 1 day itll come back to u...
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t dude, it would probably take you less time if you posted that in legible f*cking English.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i know alot of guys that get married then 2, 3 years down the line, thier stuck with making payments on the p*ssy and never able to touch it again...i got no sympothy, especially when i warned thier ass 2 or 3 years is not enough time to know whether your ready to marry the girl..
some get pissed when i point out little things that can predict futur problems in the relationship, i dunno cant help it if i was born with a little common sence..

Unwritten Law... i dont care how golden the puntang is, how good she sucks you off or if she can rock your world six ways from sunday upside down while strapped to the ceiling fan..minimal 5 years of living together before you sign on the dotted line..after five years, it takes five years of trails and tribulations, if with in that five years or at anytime your instincts tell you the slightest thing may be a problem in the future then listen up to your self and call it quits while your ahead of the game.. but if your still attracted to each other, can have fun together, you find your self after five years wanting to show her how much you appreciate who she is blah blah blah then more power to you go ahead and sign her up for the life time warrenty before she starts feeling like shes wasteing her time with you....

but f*ck it if she cant wait five years for a piece of paper then note in the back of your head ..section 5 chapter 2.."impatient bitch" violation in the the third, get rid of her, and get your self back in the market asap.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

let me tell you guys a story this happened tuesday april 26th

well there was a track meet going on and while one of our secetarys soon was in track her and my principal were banging in the weight room of our school and well her husband walks by the windows and sees em he gets inside knocks on the door she answers he beat the f*ck out of my principal, the next day it was all over school students said that his face was all purple and he was wearing huge sun glasses, i didnt believe it till i saw his face, looked like barny lol. but all in alll the school is in the process of getting them both fired, im glad cuz i hate hte principal and hope the vice principal moves up to principal, and i f*cking hate hte secetery shes a f*cking bitch to everyone but hte senoir class that her daughter is in. her husband though for years has been sleeping around on em but still beat the sh*t out of my principal witch is also married and just had a kid, and this was porbalby going to be the year that my principal retires but you know what hes going to be fucked out of that and probalby in jail for doing it on school property. i know i have bad english by the way some kids are trying to tell the norfolk daily news www.norfolkdailynews.com so that they can put it in their paper cuz we all know damn straight that they wont put it in our own towns paper cuz well the seceteries last name is wragge and that name makes up about half of this town. haha see you guys later ive been having a happy days this week

this tells you even if you f*ck a married chick and her husband is cheating on her also he still come back and beat the f*ck out of you lol


----------

